# Bad Romance



## Blake Bowden (Jun 7, 2010)

Good Lord...

[video=youtube;lb1E42BT0bs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lb1E42BT0bs&feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, bummer!


----------



## Papatom (Jun 8, 2010)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Well, bummer!


cannot win them all.


----------

